

Show HN: Color Code Your Twitter Feed - Chrome Extension - alex_marchant
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/iaedgcanhaimehailogginhkhlnecken

======
alex_marchant
Created this simple Chrome Extension to color code tweets on twitter.com.
Feedback is very encouraged!

Use: Hover over a tweet and press a number 1-9. Each number has a color
assigned to it, and all tweets from that user will be highlighted with the
number's color. Press 0 or click the icon in the address bar to toggle
highlighting on or off.

I personally use it as a sort of replacement for Twitter's horrible list
functionality. I color friends one color and news another, and when I'm bogged
down with unread tweets I can skip the less important ones.

